

Forbes: "Internships: The Quickest Way To Gen Y Success" - mbabbitt
http://blogs.forbes.com/work-in-progress/2011/03/09/internships-quickest-way-to-gen-y-success/?utm_source=alertsnewpost&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20110309

======
jakegottlieb
Internship is synonymous with networking and this is probably a big success
determining factor; at least the high level of success this article is talking
about. With the competition that exists today, networking is a crucial factor.

